# The gloves are off.



## jks9199 (Dec 21, 2014)

Two New York City Police Officers are shot and killed in brazen ambush.
Man aimed empty gun in cop's face, pulled trigger.
Authorities Say Police Officer Shot to Death In Florida

Don't be surprised if the next officer you encounter seems a little less friendly, and a little more on edge.  Don't be surprised if officers are less willing to let you approach them, and less tolerant for failing to stop promptly or moving around during traffic stops or putting your hands in your pockets.

Folks, the bottom line is this:  I have a family that I love beyond words.  I will go home to them at the end of the shift.  Because they are the reason I go to work.  And that just may mean I'm not quite so nice to you or patient with you as I would have been yesterday, because some people have decided that they hate me because of the uniform I wear and the job I do.  

Three, and but for luck a fourth, officers' families have had Christmas forever ruined this week, simply because they went to work.  I won't let that happen to mine.


----------



## Takai (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree with you on this but have caveat...Don't become what the main stream media is convinced (or trying to convince the general public) that you already are. I pray that you, ballen, and all the other officers that serve daily not only go home safely at end of shift but, can do so knowing that the did the best job that they could with the situations that they were presented with. Not the just the media's version of a best job but, the one that you can live with for the rest of your life. 

Thank you for your service.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 21, 2014)

Can't say it wasn't on my mind today.  Every place I parked I looked around.  When I was getting gas I was scanning the tree line.  Every call I went to I looked around before exiting my car and parked a little farther away.  My wife's talking about me looking for a new career.  My kids asking of I'm going to be killed. I had a guy threaten to kill me yesterday and claimed he knew where I lived so even driving home I am looking in the rear view more and took a different route home.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 21, 2014)

my thought go out to the families of those killed and to all that wear a uniform.  Be safe my friends


----------



## Tames D (Dec 21, 2014)

Leo's have, and always will have my respect and support. It's a tough job and deserves better recognition from the public. Be safe.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 21, 2014)

M*y thoughts and prayers go out everyday to my brothers and sisters working in this field.  Stay strong, stay positive and always pay attention to your surroundings.*


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 21, 2014)

At some point, it might be better to start looking for a different career. If the government can't back off on all of the laws that put LEOs into positions where they must violently intercede in people's non-violent and peaceful choices, I can only see this situation getting worse. Anyway, it's just something to think about. No one is forced to serve a system that stupidly (or unintentionally) turns society against those who choose to enforce it's laws.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's never fun to feel you are a target.  But I should think most in the law enforcement profession have had it happen at least once.  To all still in the profession, keep it cool, seek counseling if you need it, but get through it.  If you don't think you can take the stress, maybe you should consider a new profession.  No shame to that.  You won't be the first.  But be certain sure so there are no regrets.  Be cautious at all times, something you should always do anyway.  Most of the public does not hate police, so vent, it's healthy, but try not to alienate the people you work for without reason.

Good luck in doing that.  I know it isn't always easy, and sometimes it isn't fun when John Q. Public vents on you.  Non-police, give police and security people some space for a while.  Be careful if you have an interaction with them that you don't tread in dangerous territory.  You may think your actions are OK, and they might even be.  But it they are borderline, beware.  Police know they are in a dangerous profession, but mostly have learned to deal with it.  It is just that once in a while, something happens that spooks them.  It recently has.

Be cool everybody!  And thanks to all police and security who serve and protect.  I know how you feel, and what you have to put up with.  I also know how much you like to be a help to people.  Don't be to quick to give that up.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 22, 2014)

Being sensitive to the quality of your own mental health. Especially in high stress environments is absolutely essential. And the most often ignored. Like all other aspects of your health it needs to be actively maintained.

otherwise police are people forced into a job not really designed for an emotional human being to be able to do.

the expectation of professionalism cant exceed the limits of human endurance all the time.


----------



## Buka (Dec 23, 2014)

I got this in my e-mail this morning.

Stay vigilant, my brothers.


*Officer Safety Bulletin
ESSENTIAL MID-WINTER
TRAINING
CONFERENCE LINKS*
Conference Information
Current Agenda
Registration Form
Room Reservation
Pay Registration Fees






_
*STARS . . .* By providing *S*election, *T*raining, *A*ssessment, *R*ecruitment, and *S*upport, the* Florida Police Chiefs STARS Program* is setting the standard for finding, retaining, and supporting the best police chiefs available.

*Learn more about STARS >>*
*****Officer Safety Bulletin*****
(U//FOUO) Threats to Law Enforcement
(U//FOUO) On 16 December 2014, threats were made regarding law enforcement from an online post. The information is targeting Colorado Law Enforcement officers.
(U//FOUO) The following is the post:
"SINCE DARREN WILSON our group has killed 6 retired sheriffs and cops......because of this event we will hunt two more in colorado this week.....for every innocent citizen that cops kill WE, VETERANS *WILL KILL RETIRED HELPLESS COPS*........we already started and MORE TO COME NOW.......join us and kill any cop or any retired cop !!!!!!! MORE PEOPLE HAVE BEEN KILLED SINCE THE PROTEST !!! THEY DONT CARE, SO NOW REAL HEROS WILL HUNT THEM ALL !!! love ISIS, COPS ARE THE REAL ENEMIES OF FREEDOM LOVING AMERICANS and TIME TO STRIKE BACK IN ALL OUT WAR IS NOW !!!!"
(U//FOUO) The post mentions killing any cop or retired cop. Officers need to stay vigilant while in the performance of their duties. They need to be on high alert for those that may be out to target them while on duty or off duty.
(U//FOUO) Any agencies with information regarding any threats may contact the Colorado Information Analysis Center at 877-509-2422.
Synopsis:  On 16 December 2014, threats were made regarding law enforcement from a post on the Vets Hunting Cops Google + account.  The information is targeting Colorado Law Enforcement officers.  The post mentions killing any cop or retired cop.  Officers need to stay vigilant while in the performance of their duties.  They need to be on high alert for those that may be out to target them while on duty or off duty. Any agencies with information regarding any threats may contact the Colorado Information Analysis Center at 877-509-2422.  Please share with retirees and alumni.
Source:  Colorado Information Analysis Center
UNCLASSIFIED//FOUO
CIAC Contact Information:
Toll Free:  877-509-2422 (24 hours)
Fax:  720-852-6758
Email:  cdps_ciac@state.co.us
Website:  http://www.dhsem.state.co.us/prevention-security/prevention-security_


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 23, 2014)

So we should expect cops to act like jerks to innocent people because some criminals decided to be criminals and kill cops? No thanks. How about cops act like professionals and do their job of protecting citizens and not bully people behind a badge?


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> So we should expect cops to act like jerks to innocent people because some criminals decided to be criminals and kill cops? No thanks. How about cops act like professionals and do their job of protecting citizens and not bully people behind a badge?


if cops are being a Jerk to you rest assured it's not because cops are being killed.  In your case you reap what you sow


----------



## Buka (Dec 23, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> So we should expect cops to act like jerks to innocent people because some criminals decided to be criminals and kill cops? No thanks. How about cops act like professionals and do their job of protecting citizens and not bully people behind a badge?



I find that rather inflammatory. If that was the intent - nailed it.

If it's based on personal experience, I'm sorry that is so.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 23, 2014)

Buka said:


> I find that rather inflammatory. If that was the intent - nailed it.
> 
> If it's based on personal experience, I'm sorry that is so.



I'm an upper-middle class white male, so it hasn't happened to me personally.

Friends and family members who are minorities from a lower socio-economic status? It's happened way too much.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 23, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Of cops are being a Jerk to you rest assured it's not because cops are being killed.  In your case you reap what you soe



You mean like that 12 year old in Cleveland who got shot by cops because he had a toy gun, and then said cops proceeded to lie about the incident in order to cover up their screw-up?

Fortunately we had video showing exactly what happened.

Reap what you sow right?


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> You mean like that 12 year old in Cleveland who got shot by cops because he had a toy gun, and then said cops proceeded to lie about the incident in order to cover up their screw-up?
> 
> Fortunately we had video showing exactly what happened.
> 
> Reap what you sow right?


Nope I mean when YOU act like a disrespectful DB you may sense some rudeness from the police.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 23, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> So we should expect cops to act like jerks to innocent people because some criminals decided to be criminals and kill cops? No thanks. How about cops act like professionals and do their job of protecting citizens and not bully people behind a badge?



sort of.

ok there are cops who are duchebags and over step. I don't condone that behavior or defend it. But lets move that to one side for the moment.

there seems to be an idea that police need to be nice rather than professional. Creating a professional distance is jerky. But probably the best way to meet the community's needs of combining officer friendly when walking around and officer kill monster when bad guys are trying to kick your door in

i will try to find the Lenny mclean clip that explains this.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Tez3 (Dec 23, 2014)

You are posting a video of him, really? well I suppose you couldn't get more disrespectful really. He was a very nasty man with no respect for human life, you can look up to him all you like but he was the scum of the earth for all the fact he made himself into a pet celebrity. He had a right laugh at that, trust me.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> So we should expect cops to act like jerks to innocent people because some criminals decided to be criminals and kill cops? No thanks. How about cops act like professionals and do their job of protecting citizens and not bully people behind a badge?


It means what I said.

You can expect that the cops you deal with over the next few weeks will be more on edge.  They'll be less tolerant of things like mindlessly putting your hands in your pockets, or walking up on them.  You may notice hands on guns a lot more, or guns out (maybe below the driver's point of view... but still out) as they walk up on cars more.

But most of the cops you deal with will still be professionals.  They'll treat you with courtesy if you do the same.  They just may not be quite as friendly.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2014)

Killing police bc they are police is an assault on the system. It's an assault on the notion that we can live in a safe, civilized society.


----------



## Hudson69 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> You mean like that 12 year old in Cleveland who got shot by cops because he had a toy gun, and then said cops proceeded to lie about the incident in order to cover up their screw-up?
> 
> Fortunately we had video showing exactly what happened.
> 
> Reap what you sow right?



What do you mean "we"?  Were you there?  What happened truly was a tragedy and a sad loss of life. I do not have all of the facts in regard to this incident but I have read up on it.

From what I have been able to garner, from a variety of sources, is that the responding officers were not given all of the information from dispatch. It was a high crime area with a gang problem with kids as young as 10 yoa having been arrested for possession of a weapon, burglary and robbery. The cop who fired the shots had issues at a previous agency where he was employed for only a short period of time (based off of the Independence PD employment history releases).  

Getting back to the "we" part. I don't know you but you sound like someone who does not like law enforcement as a general rule and regardless of whatever happens your opinion will not change.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Two New York City Police Officers are shot and killed in brazen ambush.
> Man aimed empty gun in cop's face, pulled trigger.
> Authorities Say Police Officer Shot to Death In Florida
> 
> ...


It is really sad to see news about cops being murdered by lawless elements. Some people nowadays are shall I say, hypocrites. And they tend to justify their actions by doing exactly the same thing they hate the most.


----------



## Hudson69 (Sep 7, 2015)

Makalakumu said:


> At some point, it might be better to start looking for a different career. If the government can't back off on all of the laws that put LEOs into positions where they must violently intercede in people's non-violent and peaceful choices, I can only see this situation getting worse. Anyway, it's just something to think about. No one is forced to serve a system that stupidly (or unintentionally) turns society against those who choose to enforce it's laws.


That is too much like running away.  It is a pendulum and right now LEO's are getting sniped at. You shouldn't simply walk away when it gets rough and the media sees an easy ratings boost at your expense unless you have already decided that this isn't the field for you. Besides it is a dangerous career field, that isn't going to change.


----------

